# Half Switched Receptacles



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

When you're doing half switch receptacles which half do you prefer to switch?


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

crazyboy said:


> When you're doing half switch receptacles which half do you prefer to switch?


Me, the top


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

bottom


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Bottom, because the lamp gets left there and then it's easier to access the top half.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> When you're doing half switch receptacles which half do you prefer to switch?


The hot.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

The half a lamp would be plugged into


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Bottom


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> Bottom, because the lamp gets left there and then it's easier to access the top half.


Yup. :thumbsup:

I also invert that receptacle to distinguish it from it's unswitched cousins.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

inverted, top switched


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Yup. :thumbsup:
> 
> I also invert that receptacle to distinguish it from it's unswitched cousins.


You put the Ground Up! :no::no:

Maybe a SS plate.:thumbup:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Since most receptacles are horizontal in this area we go with "light on the right". When it is vertical (1970s) it typically is the top.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Since most receptacles are horizontal in this area we go with "light on the right". When it is vertical (1970s) it typically is the top.


So which is up? The neutral?,Or the hot?....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> So which is up? The neutral?,Or the hot?....



Please......... let's not start a "Ground right/left" debate. :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

backstay said:


> Bottom, because the lamp gets left there and then it's easier to access the top half.


That's how I usually do it too, for the same reason. However, I had someone suggest doing the top so a wall wart could be plugged in to that receptacle, which also makes sense.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The things electricians will fuss over :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

crazyboy said:


> That's how I usually do it too, for the same reason. However, I had someone suggest doing the top so a wall wart could be plugged in to that receptacle, which also makes sense.


My reason is when the lamp or what ever is plugged in you can't see the bottom outlet. So the plug that will remain in all the time gets the bottom. I use switched receptacles in almost all my rooms. This is what works for me.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think I know what to ask the Dalai Lama.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> The things electricians will fuss over :laughing:


Fussing is pencil v. Sharpie.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Switching the bottom receptacle makes it easier to plug in other equipment to the too receptacle


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

What if their sideways ? Left or Right ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> What if their sideways ? Left or Right ?



Click here.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I switch top, because I always assume people will stick a power bar on the bottom for all their chargers, radios, dildos and telephones.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't believe in 1/2 switched outlets. I put a box in the ceiling. :thumbsup:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> I switch top, because I always assume people will stick a power bar on the bottom for all their chargers, radios, dildos and telephones.


I do the same. I constantly see the little 12v transformers plugged into the top part of a 1/2 switched plug because the light portion is on the top. Switch it around, the customer is now happy!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I don't believe in 1/2 switched outlets. I put a box in the ceiling. :thumbsup:


I believe I'll install whatever the customer/client is paying for :thumbup:


----------



## DERITM (Apr 8, 2009)

The half on the right.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Left


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I go either way depending on the customer spec'ed for.

For our French socket ( receptaltes ) genrally the left side is switched if have double sockets aka duplex receptales.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Big John said:


> I think I know what to ask the Dalai Lama.


He's in Louisville today if you want to ask him. :jester:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I switch the top. That way, if the homeowner needs to plug in a wall wart, the other recept isn't covered.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> I switch the top. That way, if the homeowner needs to plug in a wall wart, the other recept isn't covered.


I was gonna say the same thing because I have the same thought. Unfortunately nowadays wall warts don't care which why they are plugged in, you can flip them.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Spark Master said:


> I don't believe in 1/2 switched outlets. I put a box in the ceiling. :thumbsup:


No, they really do exist. :laughing:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> I don't believe in 1/2 switched outlets. I put a box in the ceiling. :thumbsup:


The houses I do, even though the homeowner has a big a$$ chandelier and 6 pot lights in their bedroom, they still want 3way switched receptacles at the head of their beds for reading lights on their night stand. 

After doing so many, I can't imagine not installing 1/2 switched receptacles.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Bottom that way the home owner can use the top for general use, if its behind a nightstand people always reach over and use the easiest plug to get to (usually top)


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I just put in a quad plex with one facing up and one facing down!:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I go either way depending on the customer


We don't need to know that. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Electricians are ways right, their way is the only way, and will argue about anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Electricians are ways right, their way is the only way, and will argue about anything. :thumbup:


You are wrong!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Switched said:


> You are wrong!


No.. _you _are.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I would like to point back to the post about trees falling in the woods....

(I'd quote/link it but I don't know how to do that on my phone)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> I would like to point back to the post about trees falling in the woods....
> 
> (I'd quote/link it but I don't know how to do that on my phone)



Long-press on the post.

No, wait..... I'm wrong about that.



Long-pressing that is, not about the tree falling.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Top, we used to call them "redheads".


----------

